# [ DISCUSSIONE ] - OT Gentoo

## xchris

Volevo far riflettere su una cosa.

Ormai le discussioni su Gentoo sono quasi un OT qui. (cioe' la % di discussioni su gentoo e' molto bassa)

Si leggono tonnellate di post su come configurare il programma X,Y che non sono legate strettamente a gentoo.

La cosa e' decisamente irritante quando l'utente in questione non ha provato a fare neanche un man,cd /usr/share/doc o http://sito-software

Mi sembra ormai un help desk generico su Linux. (e non solo!!)

Visto che non disponiamo di una struttura interna a "Italian" si potrebbe mettere un annuncio del tipo "SE NON E' LEGATO STRETTAMENTE A GENTOO NON POSTATE"

Con questo non voglio di certo criticare i moderatori ,che non invidio, e che svolgono un ottimo lavoro.

Vorrei solo discutere su come agire per limitare questo comportamento deleterio.

Se poi sono l'unico a pensarla cosi'....mi adeguo.

Del tutto IMHO!!!

----------

## cagnaluia

perchè?

A me sta bene che si aiutino gli altri.

Certo però, che se l'argomento non concerne proprio Gentoo...  si potrebbe semplicemente dirigere il bisognoso a riferire altre guide/vie/man/forum adatti al suo probl...

Insomma una spintarella nn fa mai male!

----------

## prada

In parte sono d'accordo con te, però a me fa piacere avere un forum in cui è possibile reperire quasi ogni risposta di cui ho bisogno e in ogni caso la prima volta che ho installato gentoo ho comunque trovato i topic giusti con la funzione cerca. 

Secondo me (ma solo secondo me) una disussione più o meno libera degli argomenti che si possono trovare usando linux è preferibile ad una discussione rigida e pesantemente vincolata. Diciamo che così si forma la comunità degli utenti italiani gentoo mentre se si esgera con le regole e si irrigidisce lo schema del forum ci si avvicina troppo a una FAQ..

----------

## xchris

il problema e' questo forum ci sta strettino.

Nel senso che abbiamo solo una sezione.

(prima o poi dovrebbero arrivare le sottosezioni)

Se inquiniamo il forum con domande di tutti i tipi e vari OT si perdono i post che riguardano Gentoo e tutte le problematiche varie.

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se inquiniamo il forum con domande di tutti i tipi e vari OT si perdono i post che riguardano Gentoo e tutte le problematiche varie.
> 
> 

 

Concordo pienamente con te. Questo è un problema più volte affrontato ma che non sembra avere attualmente una soluzione dal momento che si dovremo attendere le sottosezioni.

----------

## Cazzantonio

anche io sono per aspettare le sottosezioni, e nel frattempo darsi una regolata.

A me non dispiacciono alcuni OT, lo ammetto. Creano "comuità" e rendono un forum piacevole da navigare e amichevole. 

Sono daccordo che la maggior parte delle domande "come configurare il programma X per fare Y" siano un po' eccessive, d'altra parte il succo del forum è questo....

Gento in fondo è solo "portage" in senso stretto, ovvero il sistema di ebuild e script vari che ti consentono di gestire i pacchetti. Se parlassimo "solo" di gentoo dovremmo parlare solo di questo...

Non mi piacerebbe nemmeno che il forum diventasse come certi forum debian (con tutto il rispetto per le loro scelte) dove vengono sistematicamente cazziati tutti i post con domande meno che professionali (per cui se non sei un guru non ti verrebbe mai in mente di postare).

Diciamo che da quando mi sono iscritto al forum la situazione è un po' degenerata... mi piacerebbe tornare alla condizione di 6 o 7 mesi fa quando (ma potrebbe essere una mia falsa percezione) i topic OT erano meno e c'erano meno post inutili...

Magari potremmo semplicemente esigere maggior collaborazione da parte degli utenti per ridurre gli OT completamente inutili (qualcuno penso di avelo fatto anche io) e le domande eccessivamente banali (per cui davvero la soluzione sia rtfm...)

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Diciamo che da quando mi sono iscritto al forum la situazione è un po' degenerata... mi piacerebbe tornare alla condizione di 6 o 7 mesi fa quando (ma potrebbe essere una mia falsa percezione) i topic OT erano meno e c'erano meno post inutili...
> 
> 

 

No non ti sbagli, ho avuto più volte questa sensazione e ne avevo parlato anche con fedeliallalinea.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Una soluzione potrebbe essere quella di non rispondere a tutti i topic che "eccedono", ma rischia di diventare un po' spocchia...

Bloccare tutti questi topic del resto peserebbe eccessivamente sulle spalle dei moderatori... secondo me bisognerebbe fare una campagna di sensibilizzazione contro i topic "inutili", a costo di sembrare noiosi

Se mai arriveranno le sottosezioni allora ci sarà spazio per tutti...

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Una soluzione potrebbe essere quella di non rispondere a tutti i topic che "eccedono", ma rischia di diventare un po' spocchia...
> 
> 

 

Infatti avrebbe poco senso  :Smile: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bloccare tutti questi topic del resto peserebbe eccessivamente sulle spalle dei moderatori... 
> 
> 

 

Penso sia questa la strada da percorrere. Dal momento che si "stroncherebbero" Topic sul nascere ed allo stesso tempo si educherebbero gli utenti del forum

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> secondo me bisognerebbe fare una campagna di sensibilizzazione contro i topic "inutili", a costo di sembrare noiosi
> 
> Se mai arriveranno le sottosezioni allora ci sarà spazio per tutti...

 

Non credo sortirebbe alcun risultato.

----------

## knefas

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   
> 
> Bloccare tutti questi topic del resto peserebbe eccessivamente sulle spalle dei moderatori... 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Bloccare e' sempre una cosa un po' "scoraggiante".

IMHO bisogna tener duro fino a quando non esce phpbb 3.0 con i subforum e nel frattempo non esagerare ne con gli OT ne con "l'intolleranza". Insomma la politica attuale mi convince abbastanza... :Smile: 

----------

## Sasdo

Boh... a me piace così il forum... se c'è una cosa che mi piace di questo forum, e quindi della gente che qui legge e scrive, è che se qualcuno fa una domanda anche banale o fa post OT nessuno gli risponde in modo scortese e inadeguato.

O almeno questi casi si contano sulle dita di una mano...

Anche i moderatori svolgono egregiamente il loro "lavoro" mostrando elasticità e durezza in modo secondo me appropriato...

----------

## mouser

Sono convinto che il numero di OT stia aumentato se non esponenzialmente, quasi, da quando mi sono registrato.... questo lo noto dalla giornaliera presenza di almeno 3/4 (se non di piu') OT nella prima pagina del forum.

Ammetto che, anche se fastidiosi in alcuni casi, non odio gli OT, anzi come ha detto gia' qualcuno servono a tenere insieme la community, con una presenza che mi fa venire in mente, prima di tutto, una vocina che dice "Io ci sono, mi avete gia' dato una mano, vi ho cercato di dare una mano, ma ho quest'altro problema poco inerente.... non e' che qualcuno ne sa qualcosa???"

Secondo me, l'importante e' distinguere gli OT! Spero che anche quando ci saranno i sottoforum, venga presa in considerazione questa cosa. Ci sono OT e OT.

Da una parte quelli che non approvo, generalizzando del tipo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ciao community,
> 
> ho comprato un nuovo frigorifero: qualcuno sa se posso attaccarlo alla corrente da solo? Conoscete il modello?
> ...

 

Questo e' il genere di cosa che non va bene. La persona sa' che e' un OT, enorme OT, ma posta lo stesso.

Poi c'e' l'altro tipo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ciao community,
> 
> ho emerso il programma XXX e non riesco a farlo funzionare.
> ...

 

Questo qui lo capisco e cerco anche di aiutare, anche se spero che la persona non utilizzi il forum solo per queste cose, ma anche per "dare una mano" quando ne e' in grado.

Tutto questo, ovviamente, IMHO

Scusate il post --verbose, ma tenevo ad esprimere in maniera chiara le mie idee.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Il problema di fondo è che i post OT stanno aumentando a dismisura, non si è mai discusso della bontà del forum o dei moderatori   :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Il problema di fondo è che i post OT stanno aumentando a dismisura, non si è mai discusso della bontà del forum o dei moderatori  

 

Giustissimo. Secondo me, comunque, il problema non si risolve bloccando sul nascere tutti gli OT: in questo modo credo arriveremmo ad una situazione tipo: "tanti OT bloccati in prima pagina" e questo non migliorerebbe di certo la situazione.

Credo convenga (almeno fino all'arrivo dei sottoforums) cercare di sensibilizzare le persone....

Magari non si ottiene molto, ma anche 10 o 20 persone che iniziano a postare la meta' degli OT che postano di solito sarebbe un buon inizio.

Meglio procedere a piccoli passi, credo.

IMHO mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Cerberos86

confermo....gli OT sono aumentati e devo dire che qualche volta danno un po' fastidio... Nulla di personale, più che altro rendono un po' difficoltosa la consultazione del forum (per pescare un topic di due giorni fà bisogna andare alla quarta pagina!). Per i post "inutili" o che comunque non sono frutto di un minimo sforzo personale vorrei distinguere due casi:

-sono postati da chi non ha tempo/voglia di cercare da solo una soluzione... a tali personaggi mi pare sia stato giustamente ricordato di laggere man,faq,post utilissimi etc.

-sono postati da utenti alle prime,davvero PRIME armi... Solitamente cercherei di essere più "soft" dato che nel giro di 1 settimana l'utente dovrebbe capire come funziona il forum e che forse non è il caso di esagerare con i topic.

In generale ritengo che il comportamento dei moderati sià perfetto,nonostante la situazione mi sembri abbastanza critica (avanti così, siete forti!!!). Piuttosto si sa quando verranno le ipotetiche sotto categorie?

My 2 cents

----------

## gutter

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Piuttosto si sa quando verranno le ipotetiche sotto categorie?
> 
> 

 

Penso che ancora dovremo aspettare un poco; il problema è stato sollevato proprio per questo se ci fossero già le sottocategorie o se fossero imminenti, il problema non si porrebbe. Peccato che i "se" non hanno mai portato a niente di concreto e quindi credo che la migliore soluzione sia darsi una regolata con gli OT.

----------

## Cerberos86

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Peccato che i "se" non hanno mai portato a niente di concreto e quindi credo che la migliore soluzione sia darsi una regolata con gli OT.

 

Proviamo a mettere un invito come sticky? Scommetto una birra che lo leggerà malapena il 50% del forum italiano....  :Confused:   :Laughing: 

Comunque : "ai moderatori l'ardua sentenza..."

My 2 cents

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Piuttosto si sa quando verranno le ipotetiche sotto categorie?

 

phpbb3 arrivera' a fine anno, non so se integrino questa cosa nelle verioni 2.x

----------

## randomaze

Intanto preciso che secondo me i subforum non saranno la panacea di tutti i mali anche perché dubito che verranno aperti 10 subforum per la comunitá italiana.

Poi e' verissimo che permettere OT discorsivi "fa gruppo" ma non va dimenticato che il primo obiettivo del forum e' quello di dare supporto a gentoo, la community e' si importante ma solo perche' finalizzata al discorso del supporto e il fare amicizia é un effetto secondario, e tale deve rimanere. Se si sente il bisogno di fare chiacchere discorsive e a piu' ampio respiro ci sono n-mila community gia' attive (per restare in tema gentoo c'e' un forum su gechi.it e uno su gentoo-italia.net, ma anche su gentooitalia.org... oltre a tutte le altre community piu' generaliste).

Oppure si puó anche pensare ad aprirne una nuova, dubito che le spese di hosting possano rivelarsi ecessive.

Da ultimo non mi e' chiaro cosa intendete per "Off-Topic" visto che Come installare gentoo se non riesco a fare il boot da CD mi sembra assolutamente in topic.

Si puo' aprofittare del thread per stabilire cosa e' in topic e cosa no?

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si puo' aprofittare del thread per stabilire cosa e' in topic e cosa no?

 

Si credo che l'idea vada bene.

Io ritengo che i seguenti argomenti siano OT:

1 - Rendere partecipe la comunità dell'acquisto di eventuali gadget tecnologici

2 - Discussioni di eventuali disposivi HW prodotti da qualunque società (apple compresa) 

3 - Configurazione di programmi che non centrano molto con gentoo

----------

## codadilupo

OT, o non OT ?

Secondo me il problema é un altro  :Wink: 

Il fatto é che quando questa comunità é nata, piu' o meno tutti quelli che vi entravano a far parte chiedevano lumi su gentoo, perché erano nuovi di gentoo, prima ancora che della comunità. Poi la comunità é cresciuta, ma le persone che oggi postano sul forum con una certa continuità sono rimaste pressoché le stesse. Peccato che queste stesse persone, ormai smaliziate, non hanno piu' grossi problemi con gentoo, o sanno risolverseli da sole: e cosi' i post OT fioccano, con la chiara conseguenza che anche i nuovi arrivati, in cotal clima, si adeguano immediatamente  :Rolling Eyes: 

Facciamo una cosa. Tutti quelli che si riconoscono nella definizione di "utente del forum italiano di prima e seconda generazione" si astengano dal postare se non in risposta a problemi posti da nuovi utenti. Vedrete che non solo gli OT diminuiranno, ma finalmente randomaze avrà da moderare un forum dove per tutta un intera ora ci saranno gli stessi (kilometrici) post in prima pagina  :Wink: 

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Sat Jan 22, 2005 12:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Nemesix2001

l'analisi di codadilupo mi sembra corretta...si configura tutto e poi?? ... e vero che di problemini ogni tanto si trovano ma nn a sufficienza.... magari una bella chat porterebbe via un pò di chiacchere inutili dal forum no?

Cmq a me piace di più leggere ( non faccio mai a tempo a rispondere c...o c'è sempre già una risposta di fedeli   :Rolling Eyes:   ) di problemi tecnici sul forum e cazzeggiare di persona per questo i gentoo pub mi sembrano una bellissima idea però per chi non è di zone limitrofe a milano ci dovrebbe essere un altro modo per cazzeggiare con altri utenti gentoo  :Wink: 

Ciauz

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Concordo sostanzialmente con quanto detto da xchris gutter e mouser, shakerato con un po' di codadilupo... Anche io da tempo avevo quest'impressione che si  stesse scivolando verso un forum generalista su linux.

Per quanto riguarda il metter qualcosa in sticky, se gli utenti leggessero e applicassero ciò che è scritto già adesso, non c sarebbero tutti sti OT, perchè è questo che sta scritto lì. Ripetere ciò che è già chiaro non m sembra utile.

Quel che c vuol è un cambio d consapevolezza da parte degli utenti [anche quelli "vecchi"]. Non dico non postare ma evitare il superfluo, che magari farà anche community ma non è utile alla sopravvivenza e al buon funionamento del forum.

In attesa dei sottogruppo che come giustamente dice Randomaze nn son la panacea d tutti i mali, ma un po' m auguro che aiuteranno, credo stia a noi stessi il suggerire all'utente poco accorto l'esistenza di altri posti dove potrà soluzione. Sito del programma, google, documentazione generica su gentoo... 

Troppo poco spesso si fa riferimento a quel che ha reso gentoo famosa e apprezzata: la sua doc... Usiamola, consigliamola, correggiamola da imperfezioni!

----------

## unz

questa degli OT è una diatriba che prima o poi colpisce tutti i forum "tecnici", all'inizio tutto è tranquillissimo, dopo un anno i vecchi frequentatori sanno cavarsela da soli, ma al forum rimangono legati per "amore" e quindi leggere tonnellate di post di niubbi può diventare noioso ... sta cosa non si risolve ... da navigatore e frequentatore di forums di tutti i titpi da ormai diversi anni non ho ancora visto/frequentato la panacea che unisca i guru ai niubbi ... o forse la panacea non esite ... il forum è di supporto a chi non sa che pesci prendere, per chi è pescatore il forum forse diventa un media non più utile al proprio scopo ... 

... e come ha detto Cazzantonio gentoo è portage ... e come ha sottolineato randomaze, ci sono OT ed OT ... 

le sottosezioni farebbero un pò di ordine, ma vi assicuro che poi scatterà la guerra della sezione sbagliata ... 

... stiamo aumentando, belli e brutti, e di questa cosa dobbiamo tener conto

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Intanto preciso che secondo me i subforum non saranno la panacea di tutti i mali anche perché dubito che verranno aperti 10 subforum per la comunitá italiana.

 

Sono daccordo, tuttavia ne basterebbe uno solo per gli OT....  :Wink: 

Quoto praticamente in pieno quanto già esposto da gutter e codadilupo (e altra gente che non sto a nominare... del resto mi sembra che si sia abbastanza daccordo....).

Moderiamoci negli OT ed evitiamo il proliferare di tali post semplicemente evitanto di rispondere nei topic inutili e mantenendo la stessa politica per tutti gli altri... Nel momento in cui passa l'idea che rispondere ad un topic troppo OT sia sconveniente il problema si risolve da se

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Intanto preciso che secondo me i subforum non saranno la panacea di tutti i mali ...

 

No ma sono sicuro che un subforum OT dove il postcount non si incrementerebbe farebbbe sicuramente il suo lavoro.

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No ma sono sicuro che un subforum OT dove il postcount non si incrementerebbe farebbbe sicuramente il suo lavoro.

 

Concordo pienamente.

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 1 - Rendere partecipe la comunità dell'acquisto di eventuali gadget tecnologici
> 
> 2 - Discussioni di eventuali disposivi HW prodotti da qualunque società (apple compresa)

 

Siamo abbastanza daccordo, certo, il post puó contenere la domanda "funziona bene con gentoo?" che lo mette in uno stato quantomeno anomalo... é OT o no?

 *Quote:*   

> 3 - Configurazione di programmi che non centrano molto con gentoo

 

E qui il numero di distinuguo é enorme e spesso occorre valutarlo con l'eye-meter:

"Ho installato samba (seguendo la guida trovata su gentoo.org) ma non funziona, cosa puó essere?"

"Ho installato l'applicazione xyz (senza emerge) e tutte le dipendenze (cone emerge), ma quando avvio mi dice che non trova la libreria xyz. Perché?"

"Ho compilato il kenrel (usando genkernel) ma il sistema non parte, come mai?"

e cosí via. Notare che quello che ho messo tra parentesi spesso non viene detto nei post....

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> il post puó contenere la domanda "funziona bene con gentoo?" che lo mette in uno stato quantomeno anomalo... é OT o no?

 

Diciamo che se funziona bene con linux funziona bene anche con gentoo, pertanto il miglior posto dove trovare queste informazioni è google

Semmai uno può avere la curiosità di sapere se, nel caso servano driver esterni, questi siano in portage, nel qual caso la soluzione sta qua: http://packages.gentoo.org/

Per i post sulle configurazioni la cosa migliore sarebbe quella di riesumare sempre topic vecchi (ce ne sono un'infinità... è raro che serva davvero un topic nuovo) e continuare la discussione su quello

Contate anche che imho i topic davvero inutili si possono anche eliminare del tutto invece che bloccarli (dopo aver dato tempo all'autore di prendere atto del blocco e dell'eventuale topic dove continuare, magari tramite pm)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Contate anche che imho i topic davvero inutili si possono anche eliminare del tutto invece che bloccarli (dopo aver dato tempo all'autore di prendere atto del blocco e dell'eventuale topic dove continuare, magari tramite pm)

 

Cancellare non e' la politica del forum gentoo

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Contate anche che imho i topic davvero inutili si possono anche eliminare del tutto invece che bloccarli (dopo aver dato tempo all'autore di prendere atto del blocco e dell'eventuale topic dove continuare, magari tramite pm) 
> 
> Cancellare non e' la politica del forum gentoo

 

Eheheh. io ho cercato almeno un paio di volte di buttare lì l'idea di eliminare del tutto certi OT, ma non mi lasciano fare  :Laughing: 

(scherzi a parte, ha ragione fedeli ovvimente)

Per il resto, mi trovo più o meno d'accordo anch'io: l'automoderazione è la soluzione più ovvia, soprattutto da parte dei "vecchi" del forum. Per il resto, qualche OT ci può anche stare, basta siano pochi e cmq interessanti; gli OT da evitare sono quelli a carattere puramente personale o dallo scarso (se non nullo) contenuto utile, per questo esistono chat, im e mail. 

Se poi si tornasse ad invitare gentilmente i nuovi (ma non solo, visti i topic di certi "vecchi"...  :Rolling Eyes:  ) a leggere la doc, cercare su google e manuali vari per risolvere questioni che con gentoo c'entrano poco, bhe, aiuterebbe anche questo ad evitare il proliferare di mille mila topic di dubbia utilità. Sarà un approccio antipatico e poco amichevole, ma IMHO è sempre il migliore  :Smile: 

My 2 cents

----------

## xchris

e se nella firma mettessimo tutti:

EVITIAMO GLI OT - link alle linee guida?

magari essendo un messaggio ricorrente...magari qc le legge  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> e se nella firma mettessimo tutti:
> 
> EVITIAMO GLI OT - link alle linee guida?
> 
> magari essendo un messaggio ricorrente...magari qc le legge 

 

Non credo a queste cose. Comunque una prova possiamo farla.

----------

## lavish

 *xchris wrote:*   

> e se nella firma mettessimo tutti:
> 
> EVITIAMO GLI OT - link alle linee guida?
> 
> magari essendo un messaggio ricorrente...magari qc le legge 

 

Ok io lo faccio dal prossimo post!

----------

## mouser

 *xchris wrote:*   

> e se nella firma mettessimo tutti:
> 
> EVITIAMO GLI OT - link alle linee guida?
> 
> magari essendo un messaggio ricorrente...magari qc le legge 

 

Mi aggiungo anch'io a questa "policy"... Insomma, io a volte mi diverto un mondo a leggere le firme delle persone, ci sara' qualcun'altro che fa' lo stesso...

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Per i post sulle configurazioni la cosa migliore sarebbe quella di riesumare sempre topic vecchi (ce ne sono un'infinità... è raro che serva davvero un topic nuovo) e continuare la discussione su quello

 

Concordo, peraltro é quello che stiamo cercando di fare. Se poi qualcuno aiuta i mod postando direttamente il link ad un vecchio thread possiamo chiudere il post direttamente  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Contate anche che imho i topic davvero inutili si possono anche eliminare del tutto invece che bloccarli (dopo aver dato tempo all'autore di prendere atto del blocco e dell'eventuale topic dove continuare, magari tramite pm)

 

1. Errare é umano e anche i moderatori sbagliano. Un post bloccato per errore si puó sbloccare, uno cancellato no.

2. Capita che quando arriva il moderatore qualcuno ha giá risposto, nel qual caso i pm diventerebbero troppi e si fa prima a chiudere.

3. Invece del blocco si potrebbero spostare i post in "duplicate threads" e "dustbin", tuttavia in quel caso i mod italiani perderebbero la possibilit'di recupero citata al punto 1

4. Cancellare ha il sapore di censura, bloccare (motivando) no.

Per la campagna "NO agli OT" in firma vi ringrazio, io non aderisco perché sarebbe strano che un moderatore chiede in quel modo, se una cosa é in violazione delle linee guida la dovrei stroncare e basta.

----------

## Dhaki

Ho aderito anche io alla campagna, però ho pensato, sarebbe una cosa cattiva mettere anche

 *Quote:*   

> Se postate qualcosa di non relativo a Gentoo aggiungete un TAG [OT] (OffTopic). Un post relativo a Gentoo, anche se non una richiesta di supporto o qualcosa di prettamente "tecnico" non è considerato OT. 

 

nella firma? Cioé i problemi potrebbero essere 2: lunghezza della firma, e il relativo boicottamento degli utenti delle linee guida (dato che potrebbero pensare che tutto quello che ci sia da sapere sia quel pezzo citato sopra).

In effetti anche cose proprio legate a Gentoo vengono bollate da chi apre il 3d come OT   :Confused: 

----------

## gutter

Penso che la scelta della firma attuale basti. Per il resto ci sono le linee  guida.

----------

## xoen

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Volevo far riflettere su una cosa.
> 
> Ormai le discussioni su Gentoo sono quasi un OT qui. (cioe' la % di discussioni su gentoo e' molto bassa)

 

Allora dico la mia, ecco le mie considerazioni :

Uno dei problemi alla base è quello della crescita esponenziale degli utenti Gentoo, e di conseguenza degli utilizzatori del forum, questo forse è dovuto al fatto che ci si sta rendendo conto che Gentoo è una distribuzione finta difficile.

Altro problema, maggior numero di utenti, stesso numero di moderatori, penso che questo sia un'altro problema (ma non il principale).

Il problema principale secondo me non è tanto il numero di [OT], ma bensì il numero di post clone, dovuti al fatto che si posta senza prima cercare, basti vedere l'ultimissimo periodo, sinceramente mi hanno irritato più le mille discussioni (più o meno IT) sui nuovi driver ATI che gli OT (Attenzione, non sto aggredendo nessuno  :Wink: )

Secondo me la divisione del forum italiano in sezioni, aiuterebbe molto (forse sarebbe la panacea tanto attesa), si delegherebbero gli OT in una sezione, le altre discussioni nelle altre sezioni, a discrezione (insindacabile) dei MOD, che peraltro in caso di errore potrebbero benissimo spostare la discussione.

Per quanto riguarda l'argomento "Gentoo Forum" = "Linux Help Desk", sono io il primo a cercare le soluzioni sempre nel forum, che trovo molto più comodo di internet, con questo non voglio dire che se uno non sa come fare la lista dei file in una dir prende e posta, il documentarsi è sempre la prima cosa, ma può anche capitare di perdersi in mezzo a tutta la documentazione disponibile, e che spesso con un post si aggiusta il tiro, e si riesce a vedere la cosa da un'altro punto di vista, il che non guarda mai (sopratutto se si usa GNU/Linux)

Cancellare i post è censura bella e buona, non penso sia la migliore soluzione.

Altra cosa importante che dobbiamo secondo me salvaguardare è la tolleranza, e la voglia di aiutare che contraddistingue chi usa Gentoo, che fanno di Gentoo una grande distro!

Cercare quindi di fare capire le cose con tatto e gentilezza senza accanirsi sul malcapitato di turno, e cercare piuttosto di educare il nuovo utente del forum (ma non solo).

Scrivendo quanto scritto sopra m'è venuta una bella ideona, geniale direi.

Allora :

1) Utente (nuovo/distratto/pigro/ecc) apre il solito post (clone o che ne sò...)

2) Il MOD interviene rispondendo con un Messaggio standard dove si spiega il motivo dell'intervento, eventuale *vecchio* POST a cui agganciarsi, e regole di base sull'uso del forum (Link a Documentazione Gentoo, Ricerca, Wiki)

3) Il MOD chiude il post.

Il grosso del lavoro così sarebbe solo quello di scrivere un post di moderazione in risposta a post *molesti*

PS: Scusate se mi sono dilungato, queste sono alcune delle mie considerazioni personali.

----------

## xoen

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Scrivendo quanto scritto sopra m'è venuta una bella ideona, geniale direi.
> 
> Allora :
> 
> 1) Utente (nuovo/distratto/pigro/ecc) apre il solito post (clone o che ne sò...)
> ...

 

Ecco un abbozzo di un ipotetico messaggio tipo inviato in risposta a topic di utenti che non si sono saputi moderare per quel post (Ricordo che capita a tutti di sbagliare  :Wink: ) :

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Questo post viene chiuso perchè MOTIVAZIONI BLA BLA BLA.

Ecco un elenco altre discussioni trattano lo stesso argomento :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=2

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=6

o anche meglio (Se il mod non ha fretta e vuole fare le cose per bene)

[HOWTO] Config. Vodafone connect card UMTS/GPRS v1.1

[OT] Arrivederci

RICORDA: Prima di postare verifica sempre che il tuo problema non sia risolvibile leggendo la seguente documentazione :

Le FAQ - Risposte alle domande più frequenti.

La Documentazione Gentoo in Italiano (o quella in inglese se capisci l'inglese)

Il Wiki in italiano

Le Discussioni più utili.

IMPORTANTE: Prima di creare una nuova discussione cerca sempre nel forum per vedere se la discussione esiste già, in caso esista scrivi in quella discussione, altrimenti, solo in questo caso creare una nuova discussione.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Cosa ve ne pare dell'idea? secondo voi e stupida? Secondo me capita che uno ha fretta, e quindi posta, per risolvere quanto prima i problemi, così innanzitutto si modera, si educa, si danno le informazioni di base veloci veloci per trovare le informazioni, senza dettagli *inutili*.

Ad esempio è inutile mettere le linee guida:

A) Diventerebbe troppo un rimprovero (o almeno potrebbe essere preso troppo come rimprovero)

B) In genere quando uno apre certe discussioni non è tanto propenso a leggere regole e regolette, roba "inutile", roba da "non accettare le caramelle dagli sconosciuti" o "ricorda di mettere il casco" o cose così, queste cose vengono dopo, quando uno non ha il problema x per la testa.

PS: Tutto questo è ovviamente IMHO, non è una critica verso i MOD che sono grandi, e scattanti, non è niente è solo un idea, che forse potrebbe aiutare la moderazione, e contemporaneamente i nuovi utenti (che non leggono mai quello che non è in risposta ad una loro domanda).

PPS: Scusate per il tedio, magari con questo messaggio ho dimezzato la comunità italiana di utenti Gentoo che si sono suicidati, e h comunque aiutato, in un modo o nell'altro.

----------

## shev

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Cosa ve ne pare dell'idea? secondo voi e stupida?

 

Ma non è grossomodo quello che già facciamo? Nella maggior parte dei casi indichiamo in quale post continuare/trovare risposte e blocchiamo il topic. La novità sarebbe il messaggio preconfezionato, che può essere una buona idea, oltre ad un aumento degli interventi di questo tipo (martellamento costante ed educativo). Non ho capito io o ho colto ciò che intendevi dire?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Cancellare i post è censura bella e buona, non penso sia la migliore soluzione.

 

Sono daccordo con te che la censura (specie di questi tempi) è una cosa da evitare sempre, tuttavia qui non stiamo parlando di opinioni politiche, religiose, artistiche, sociali etc... ma di topic che sono duplicati di topic duplicati di topic duplicati di top..........

 *Quote:*   

> 1) Utente (nuovo/distratto/pigro/ecc) apre il solito post (clone o che ne sò...)
> 
> 2) Il MOD interviene rispondendo con un Messaggio standard dove si spiega il motivo dell'intervento, eventuale *vecchio* POST a cui agganciarsi, e regole di base sull'uso del forum (Link a Documentazione Gentoo, Ricerca, Wiki)
> 
> 3) Il MOD chiude il post.

 

Si ma.... poveri moderatori!

Non lo fanno di lavoro.... diamogli tregua! Direi che il punto 2 può essere svolto anche da un'utente volenteroso se il caso....

----------

## randomaze

 *xoen wrote:*   

> PS: Tutto questo è ovviamente IMHO, non è una critica verso i MOD che sono grandi, e scattanti, non è niente è solo un idea, che forse potrebbe aiutare la moderazione, e contemporaneamente i nuovi utenti (che non leggono mai quello che non è in risposta ad una loro domanda).

 

Hai quasi ragione, il problema é che per fare quattro risposte di quel tipo ho bisogno di due ore, nel frattempo i post aumentano.

Dato che oltre a pensare ai nuovi occorre anche fare il guardiano dello zoo ed evitare che tra i vecchi succedano malintesi (e talvolta aimé capita) occorre che i moderatori leggano tutto (compresi gli OT). Il che si aggiunge al fatto che normalmente c'é qualcuno che mi paga per fare un lavoro che non é moderare il forum, ergo i tempi a disposizione si accorciano ulteriormente.

Certo, se qualche utente premuroso si occupa di fare il post con i link ordinati  il moderatore arriva, trova la "pappa pronta" e agisce come deve senza impiegare tanto tempo... e puó quindi dedicarsi al resto del forum  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

L'aggiungere alla firma la riga che qualcuno (me compreso) ha messo non credo venga vista come un rimprovero. Anzi puo' essere un'ulteriore punto dal quale arrivare alle linee guida.

Per quello che dice randomaze, invece, sono pienamente d'accordo. Il fatto che non abbiamo scritto "Moderator" sopra l'avatar o che non siamo stati scelti come tali, non vuol dire che non possiamo dare una mano, non tanto per fare i moderatori, quanto per cercare di far entrare nell'ottica le persone che per comodita' di tutti, e' meglio tenere le cose ordinate.

Insomma, il forum serve per darsi una mano riguardo gentoo, pero' non e' sbagliata l'idea di darsi una mano anche riguardo il forum stesso.

Tutto questo IMHO

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *xoen wrote:*   Cosa ve ne pare dell'idea? secondo voi e stupida? 
> 
> Ma non è grossomodo quello che già facciamo? Nella maggior parte dei casi indichiamo in quale post continuare/trovare risposte e blocchiamo il topic. La novità sarebbe il messaggio preconfezionato, che può essere una buona idea, oltre ad un aumento degli interventi di questo tipo (martellamento costante ed educativo). Non ho capito io o ho colto ciò che intendevi dire?

 

Diciamo di si, l'idea sarebbe quella di un messaggio preconfezionato, subito riconoscibile come ammonimento, pacioccoso abbastanza da non essere stressante da capire.

Poi alla fine suppergiù è la stessa cosa che fanno gli admin, e non.

Ah prima ho scritto ADMIN ma ovviamente siamo tutti ADMIN del forum in fondo, in fondo l'admin non è altro che un comune utente con qualche potere in più (e con un minimo di buonsenso in più si presume  :Wink: ).

----------

## shev

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Diciamo di si, l'idea sarebbe quella di un messaggio preconfezionato, subito riconoscibile come ammonimento, pacioccoso abbastanza da non essere stressante da capire.
> 
> Poi alla fine suppergiù è la stessa cosa che fanno gli admin, e non.

 

Per me va bene, vedrò di incrementare interventi di questo tipo. Come diceva giustamente randomaze (e altri con lui) sentitevi pure in diritto di intervenire anche voi in questo modo, se vi accorgete che un topic è duplicato indicate i link in cui proseguire, poi quando un mod legge blocca il topic. Ovviamente non fatelo in modo sgarbato, ma educatamente e con pazienza (ma so che non c'è bisogno di dirvelo  :Wink:  ).

----------

## IgaRyu

umm interessante sto thread... ditemi ... il prossimo step cosa sara' ? l'adozione di una divisa per i gentoo-isti e l'uso della fima 'sigh-gentoo' per tutti i posts  :Smile:  ????

La mia è chiaramente una provocazione... ma leggendo con attenzione tutto il thread mi sembra di vedere un tentativo di chiudere in delle regole una cosa che per la propria natura nasce fuori dalle regole...

Come diceva qualcuno e ovvio che visto il tempo passato dall'apertura del forum ( perchè ricordiamoci che questo non è il forum italiano più vecchio di gentoo) ormai le tematiche sono state quasi tutte proposte/analizzate/e-spesso-risolte

Ma se è questa la motivazione degli OT allora l'unica soluzione sarebbe chiudere il formu e lasciarlo in sola lettura come una grossa 'bibblioteca' virtuale sull'agomento specifico gentoo.

Mi domando se sia un problema squisitamente italiano o se ne soffrano anche le altre sezioni 'nazionali' del forum ... mumble mumble 

Joe

----------

## lavish

L'idea del messaggio preconfezionato con i link dove continuare la discussione nel caso di un topic duplicato mi sembra molto buona.

Che si fa allora? Si posta il solito link e basta o ci mettiamo d'accordo con un messaggio standard?

----------

## gutter

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La mia è chiaramente una provocazione... ma leggendo con attenzione tutto il thread mi sembra di vedere un tentativo di chiudere in delle regole una cosa che per la propria natura nasce fuori dalle regole...
> 
> 

 

Spiegami allora a cosa servono i mod se questo forum nasce come qualcosa fuoir dalle regole. Tu pensi possa esistere un qualche tipo di comunità dove non ci siano regole???

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come diceva qualcuno e ovvio che visto il tempo passato dall'apertura del forum ( perchè ricordiamoci che questo non è il forum italiano più vecchio di gentoo) ormai le tematiche sono state quasi tutte proposte/analizzate/e-spesso-risolte
> 
> 

 

Non mi sembra un ragionemento sensato. Gentoo è in continua evoluzione e proprio per questoci sono sempre argomenti nuovi che devono essere affrontati e problemi nuovi da risolvere.

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma se è questa la motivazione degli OT allora l'unica soluzione sarebbe chiudere il formu e lasciarlo in sola lettura come una grossa 'bibblioteca' virtuale sull'agomento specifico gentoo.
> 
> 

 

Non penso centri molto con la discussione di questo thread che più che altro affrontava il problema di come rendere più vivibile il forum.

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi domando se sia un problema squisitamente italiano o se ne soffrano anche le altre sezioni 'nazionali' del forum ... mumble mumble 
> 
> 

 

Negli altri forum i mod sono un poco più rigidi dei nostri. Prova a farti un giro.

----------

## lavish

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> La mia è chiaramente una provocazione... ma leggendo con attenzione tutto il thread mi sembra di vedere un tentativo di chiudere in delle regole una cosa che per la propria natura nasce fuori dalle regole...
> 
> 

 

Non mi risulta particolarmente chiaro il perche' un forum tipo questo dovrebbe intrinsecamente nascere senza regole...

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come diceva qualcuno e ovvio che visto il tempo passato dall'apertura del forum ( perchè ricordiamoci che questo non è il forum italiano più vecchio di gentoo) ormai le tematiche sono state quasi tutte proposte/analizzate/e-spesso-risolte

 

Qualcuno?   :Confused:  Direi che e' molto specifico   :Laughing:   In ogni caso le "tematiche" nel mondo open-source e direttamente in gentoo quindi sono in costante evulouzione e se ne aggiungono sempre di nuove. Di fronte a questo non penso come sia possibile fare un'affermazione del genere.

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma se è questa la motivazione degli OT allora l'unica soluzione sarebbe chiudere il formu e lasciarlo in sola lettura come una grossa 'bibblioteca' virtuale sull'agomento specifico gentoo.
> 
> 

 

Ho risposto indirettamente prima, comunque la causa degli OT e' sicuramente da ricercare in varie motivazioni. Aggiungo che difficilmente leggo un HOW-TO o una guida che risalga a piu' di 1 anno fa... traine le adeguate conclusioni (lo so che in questo caso era una provocazione  :Wink:  )

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi domando se sia un problema squisitamente italiano o se ne soffrano anche le altre sezioni 'nazionali' del forum ... mumble mumble 
> 
> 

 

Non conosco in modo approfondito le altre sezioni 'nazionali', ma una rapida occhiatina alla sezione tedesca ti mostrera' un bel numero di OT  :Wink: 

Ciao!

<EDIT> scusa gutter.. bastavi tu (visto che abbiamo detto le stesse cose + o -) ma abbiamo postato quasi contemporaneamente   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> La mia è chiaramente una provocazione...

 

E fai bene a farla

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Ma se è questa la motivazione degli OT allora l'unica soluzione sarebbe chiudere il formu e lasciarlo in sola lettura come una grossa 'bibblioteca' virtuale sull'agomento specifico gentoo.

 

Il problema e' che noi abbiamo un forum per tutto. Io non sono contro gli OT anzi mi piacciono e toccano tematiche molto interessanti, il problema e' che non possiamo ritrovarci con piu' OT che post utili per la risoluzione ai problemi. Se vedi tutti gli OT aparti in un attimo hanno mille risposte ma i post per la risoluzione dei problemi spesso rimangono a 0. La mia paura e' che un giorno arriviamo che si posta solo neglio OT dimenticandosi che lo scopo principale del forum e' quello di un supporto tecnico. Mi pare anche che gli OT sia una pretesa per aumentare il post count (non in tutti casi). Secondo me quando arriveranno i subforums la situazione migliorera' di molto.

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Mi domando se sia un problema squisitamente italiano o se ne soffrano anche le altre sezioni 'nazionali' del forum ... mumble mumble 

 

Si anche negli altri forum internazionali grandi hanno gli stessiproblemi, ma come ha detto bene gutter sono un attimino piu' restrittivi. Io cerco di bloccare solo quelle cose che mi sembrano inutili e di addottare lo stesso metodo con tutti. Chiaramente siamo essere umani e qualche volta ci si sbaglia purtroppo.

----------

## IgaRyu

 *Gutter wrote:*   

> Spiegami allora a cosa servono i mod se questo forum nasce come qualcosa fuoir dalle regole. Tu pensi possa esistere un qualche tipo di comunità dove non ci siano regole??? 

 

Ai miei tempi i mod servivano per intervenire in casi di flames flares o illegalità

 *Gutter wrote:*   

> Non mi sembra un ragionemento sensato. Gentoo è in continua evoluzione e proprio per questoci sono sempre argomenti nuovi che devono essere affrontati e problemi nuovi da risolvere.

 

E chi decide quali siano gli argomenti 'sensati' o meno rispetto ad un ambiente/distribuzione ?

 *Gutter wrote:*   

> Non penso centri molto con la discussione di questo thread che più che altro affrontava il problema di come rendere più vivibile il forum.

 

Mi dai la tua definizione di 'vivibile' in un forum ? Forse le nostre non coincidono ... mera differenza di opinioni probabilmente ...

 *Gutter wrote:*   

> Negli altri forum i mod sono un poco più rigidi dei nostri. Prova a farti un giro.

 

L'ho chiesto proprio perche non li giro  :Smile: 

Joe

----------

## randomaze

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Ai miei tempi i mod servivano per intervenire in casi di flames flares o illegalità

 

Come detto questo forum serve principalmente per dare assistenza a gentoo.

E i moderatori devono anche preoccuparsi che la funzione primaria non vada persa.

Peraltro, scorrendo il thread mi sembra che piú che di regolamentazione si tratta di di "autoregolamentazione" dal momento che le lamentele vengono da utenti e non dai moderatori, anzi, in piú punti si sollecitano interventi piú stringenti da parte nostra.

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> E chi decide quali siano gli argomenti 'sensati' o meno rispetto ad un ambiente/distribuzione ?

 

Mi sembra che arrivi secondo con questa domanda che ho posto (sia pure con parole leggermente diverse) qualche post fa  :Wink: 

----------

## IgaRyu

 *Randomaze wrote:*   

> Mi sembra che arrivi secondo con questa domanda che ho posto (sia pure con parole leggermente diverse) qualche post fa 

 

Bhe mai io lo chiedevo specificatamene a gutter al quale stavo rispondendo  :Smile: 

Joe

----------

## gutter

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

>  *Randomaze wrote:*   Mi sembra che arrivi secondo con questa domanda che ho posto (sia pure con parole leggermente diverse) qualche post fa  
> 
> Bhe mai io lo chiedevo specificatamene a gutter al quale stavo rispondendo 
> 
> Joe

 

Allora ti rispondo anche io ma la risposta sarà molto vicina a quella di randomaze   :Wink: 

Il problema di cosa sia IT e cosa no, non è d facile soluzione e questo lo capisco, ma come suggeriva fedeliallalinea se tutti cominciamo a postare solo nei thread OT allora il forum perderà la sua essenza ovvero quella di supporto ad una distribuzione.

----------

## IgaRyu

 *Gutter wrote:*   

> Il problema di cosa sia IT e cosa no, non è d facile soluzione e questo lo capisco, ma come suggeriva fedeliallalinea se tutti cominciamo a postare solo nei thread OT allora il forum perderà la sua essenza ovvero quella di supporto ad una distribuzione.

 

Credo che allora il lavoro primo da fare sia passarsi gli OT magari mettendo qualche carattere particolare agli OT come esempi di cio che non va postato... se la gente si incuriosisce e lo legge si farebbe un idea di cio che NON deve postare....

E' solo un idea ....

Joe

----------

## exebeje

Buon compleanno picciotti!

Ecco dunque che il mio più amato forum si prepara alla festa dei 18 anni!! E' una cosa che accade spesso a quelli che non crepano entro i primi 17!!!

ahahah a parte gli scherzi, cari tutti, quello che voglio dire è che infine anche questa comunità si appresta a fare i conti con....l"inevitabile"!

Da piccola manciata di affezionati questo gruppo di persone (che seguo da anni nonostante ora, con questo non-nome che ho, abbia postato pochissimo) si sta accorgendo di essere diventato ben più di una piazzetta, anzi quasi una cittadella.

Si pongono vecchi problemi ma in nuove proporzioni. Gli scopi, le regole utili a perseguire gli scopi, chi le stabilisce, chi le fa mantenere, cosa fare in caso di "effrazione", cosa fare in caso di "infrazione" e tanti altri tecnicismi da discutere..... A mio modo di vedere l'unico problema resta quello di chi ha creato e fatto mantenere la "prima regola" ed anche del perchè, ma sarei palesemente OT quindi torno al discorso in corso.

Come fare per far sì che la qualità di questo posto non degeneri troppo?

IMHO non c'è nulla da fare, le cose degenerano per "causa naturale", e ad opporsi a questo fatto non ci si guadagna niente nè si migliorano le cose. Se volete è - banalizzato un po' - il vecchio discorso che lega qualità e quantità secondo una proporzione immancabilmente inversa e mai diretta!! Percui l'unica cosa da fare potrebbe essere "non fare niente", ma mi rendo conto che sia difficile capire che questa sia una _reale_ possibilità.

In ogni caso mi auguro che questo non sarà mai l'ennesimo posto dove vige la "giustizia" ma continua a svolgersi ed ampliarsi il dialogo, in modo che quel che c'è di buono possa essere comunque ripartito fra tutti, anche se così facendo ognuno dovrà sacrificare un pezzettino di ciò che è, mentre altrimenti si arriverebbe inesorabilmente ad uno scontro fra "puri"!

Scusate lo sproloquio e.....buon compleanno!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *exebeje wrote:*   

> il vecchio discorso che lega qualità e quantità secondo una proporzione immancabilmente inversa e mai diretta!! Percui l'unica cosa da fare potrebbe essere "non fare niente"

 

Questo lo pensavano anche chi sviluppava software pero' poi e' arrivato linux che ha stravolto un po' le vedute... quindi sara' per forza vera anche per questo forum o esiste un modo per migliorare? Io sono propenso di pensare alla seconda soluzione, magari sono solo sogni ma se anche questi vengono a mancare che viviamo a fare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Questo lo pensavano anche chi sviluppava software pero' poi e' arrivato linux che ha stravolto un po' le vedute... quindi sara' per forza vera anche per questo forum o esiste un modo per migliorare? Io sono propenso di pensare alla seconda soluzione, magari sono solo sogni ma se anche questi vengono a mancare che viviamo a fare 

 

Grazie fedeli... che bel post...

/me si commuove   :Crying or Very sad:  (non e' da intendersi come una faccia triste)

----------

## exebeje

ahah sembra proprio che hai ragione fedeli! 

Ma mi devo chiarire, perchè dimetico sempre che quando fai  vedere due possibilità entrambe "già scritte" raramente si capisce che forse ne stai suggerendo una terza.

Che la qualità venga soppiantata dalle regole non è un buon motivo per andare avanti secondo me, come non lo è sperare che i sogni restino sogni!

Restare "originali" è quello che "propongo", solo così le cose potranno andare forse meglio e sicuramente non peggio!

Ma che lo dico a fare a gente come te: fedeliallalinea?

Un grande applauso a tutti voi, sia chiaro!! 

 :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Dico la mia: per sviluppare la comunità e mantenere il forum serio, anche nei confronti dei piani alti, e per la serietà che i mod metterebbero in gioco se ci lasciassero troppo fare, serve un forum spalla non ufficiale, che sia quello dei gechi, gentoo-italia o cosaltro, dove fare OT e coltivare la comunità.

Oppure ci mettiamo l'animo in pace  e aspettiamo che vengano i subforums...

----------

## Benve

Ciao.

Premessa: questa discussione ci voleva e spero vada a finire in qualcosa di concreto.

Io non posso fare un confronto con altre comunità, questa è l'unica che frequento. Non posso dire se sia fisiologico per un forum del genere scadere in qualità con l'ampliarsi degli utenti, ma è questo che è avvenuto.

Come qualcuno ha già sottolineato, i vecchi utenti vivono ormai di OT e post poco tecnici. I nuovi aprono post duplicati e emulano i vecchi negli OT.

Le soluzioni dette fino ad ora (la sensibilizzazione degli utenti, il blocco dei post), vengono già attuate da parecchio tempo, ed è grazie a queste e ai moderatori che si riesce ad andare avanti. Credo che non si possa chiedere di più ai moderatori.

L'unica strada che mi sembra percorribile è quella suggerita da =DvD= e qualcun'altro. Non aspettiamo i subforums, ma spostiamo le discussioni su gentoo-italia o gechi.it.

Una proposta sarebbe quella di rendere questo, un forum esclusivamente tecnico su Gentoo. Tutto quello che è OT, ma anche ciò che riguarda il funzionamento del software dopo che viene emergato, andrebbe postato in altri luoghi.

Spero che nasca da qui una discussione sulla fattibilità della cosa.

Grazie, Ciao

----------

## Raffo

Premetto che nn ho letto tutto il topic, ma vorrei cmq dire la mia, questa community mi interessa davvero tante nonostante io nn sia poi molto attivo. faccio parte di un'altra community e la soluzione che era stata presa tempo fa per limitare gli OT era consentire l'apertura di un solo topic di OT a settimana, che spesso veniva aperto dai mod. tutti gli altri topic ot venivano chiusi, e qualsiasi post che nn era proprio legato al forum veniva chiuso e successivamente cancellato. ora questa cosa qui nn è proprio adatta. perchè spesso gli ot devono esser visti, perchè sono ot, ma importanti per tutti. si potrebbe quindi aprire un grande topic ot, nel quale convogliare post di presa in giro a bill gates (perchè se ne vedono spesso...) o cmq quelli nn fondamentali per l'utenza media. poi altri topic ot (tipo quello per myzelf di oggi o altre news importanti sulle linee telefoniche) verranno aperti, ma tenuti sotto controllo dai mod per fare in modo che nn siano troppi e che si mantengano su le linee dei primi post e nn scadano in lamerate (per lamerate nn intendo significati negativi). tutto questo in attesa delle sottosezioni  :Wink: 

My 2Cents  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

Quoto queste due proposte perché mi sembrano interessanti e non mi dispiacerebbe avere altri pareri sull'argomento.

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Credo che allora il lavoro primo da fare sia passarsi gli OT magari mettendo qualche carattere particolare agli OT come esempi di cio che non va postato... se la gente si incuriosisce e lo legge si farebbe un idea di cio che NON deve postare....

 

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> si potrebbe quindi aprire un grande topic ot, nel quale convogliare post di presa in giro a bill gates (perchè se ne vedono spesso...) o cmq quelli nn fondamentali per l'utenza media. poi altri topic ot (tipo quello per myzelf di oggi o altre news importanti sulle linee telefoniche) verranno aperti

 

----------

## =DvD=

Io penso sia nata una comunità che necessita di una nuova casa.

----------

## Benve

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Quoto queste due proposte perché mi sembrano interessanti e non mi dispiacerebbe avere altri pareri sull'argomento.
> 
>  *IgaRyu wrote:*   Credo che allora il lavoro primo da fare sia passarsi gli OT magari mettendo qualche carattere particolare agli OT come esempi di cio che non va postato... se la gente si incuriosisce e lo legge si farebbe un idea di cio che NON deve postare.... 
> 
>  *Raffo wrote:*   si potrebbe quindi aprire un grande topic ot, nel quale convogliare post di presa in giro a bill gates (perchè se ne vedono spesso...) o cmq quelli nn fondamentali per l'utenza media. poi altri topic ot (tipo quello per myzelf di oggi o altre news importanti sulle linee telefoniche) verranno aperti 

 

La prima proposta non mi è chiara. Sono solo io a non averla capita ?

La seconda non mi sembra una soluzione, cosa cambierebbe dalla situazione attuale ?

----------

## IgaRyu

 *Benve wrote:*   

> La prima proposta non mi è chiara. Sono solo io a non averla capita ? 

 

Bhe mettere quacosa come '***' davanti agli OT definendo a priori che dove compare '***' sono OT che non sono in linea con le rules del forum. 

Magari la gente impara dai e dai 

Joe

----------

## Benve

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bhe mettere quacosa come '***' davanti agli OT definendo a priori che dove compare '***' sono OT che non sono in linea con le rules del forum. 
> 
> Magari la gente impara dai e dai 
> ...

 

ah ok  :Smile: 

Ma se un OT non va postato viene bloccato. Si vede se è bloccato, ed è li come esempio per gli altri

----------

## silian87

Io direi che piu' che fare queste proteste di massa, bisognerebbe che i MOD mandassero dei pvt a chi fa troppi OT (se non lo fanno gia'..   :Embarassed:  ). Se no si generalizza troppo, e si offende chi non fa nulla, e chi fa non lo si scalfisce neanche.

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Io direi che piu' che fare queste proteste di massa, bisognerebbe che i MOD mandassero dei pvt a chi fa troppi OT (se non lo fanno gia'..   ). Se no si generalizza troppo, e si offende chi non fa nulla, e chi fa non lo si scalfisce neanche.

 

No, non lo facciamo.

Al momento se una cosa é veramente troppo OT (tipo 'chi vuole giocare a UT con me') il post viene chiuso, e tutto il resto viene lasciato.

Facendo come dici forse uno (l'autore del post) viene "educato" ma altri 100 vedono che quel post viene accettato e l'indomani agiscono di conseguenza... 

IgaRyu, forse si potrebbe anche mettere un thread "esempio" dove ricopiare gli HOT (High Off Topic) e chiudere il thread in questione. Questo perché altrimenti uno oltre a incuriosirsi deve anche capire la simbologia del forum

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Facendo come dici forse uno (l'autore del post) viene "educato" ma altri 100 vedono che quel post viene accettato e l'indomani agiscono di conseguenza...

 

Beh... ma se fai come dico io, ed intanto continui anche a dare l'esempio in pubblico combini le due azioni positive   :Smile: 

----------

## PXL

non é possibile fare la richiesta dell'apertura di un "off the wall" italiano?? tutti i nuovi post aperti in questo forum, potrebbero venire spostati in quel form... almeno nell'attesa della nuova versione di phpbb a forum annidiati =)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *PXL wrote:*   

> non é possibile fare la richiesta dell'apertura di un "off the wall" italiano??

 

Giua' fatto, ma non abbiamo riscosso molto successo

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Giua' fatto, ma non abbiamo riscosso molto successo

 

Neanche dire che sarbbe meglio mettere tutti un lumino sulla chiesa di san subforum   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Neanche dire che sarbbe meglio mettere tutti un lumino sulla chiesa di san subforum  

 

Che arriverenna solo con phpbb3 che sara' a fine anno

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Che arriverenna solo con phpbb3 che sara' a fine anno

 

Ah,.......   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes:   beh.... allora che dire....

LOL   :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

 *exebeje wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... Che la qualità venga soppiantata dalle regole non è un buon motivo per andare avanti secondo me ...
> 
> 

 

Prima di tutto vorrei dire che non sono molto d'accordo con questa frase. Per prendere un esempio (non inerente al forum ma comunque inerente all'informatica) basta vedere linux stesso. E scritto con un linguaggio di programmazione (il C) che segue delle regole, come qualsiasi altro linguaggio. Ma e' stata la forza dei programmatori a spingersi al limite di queste regole a far diventare grande linux, al non accettare l'impossibilita' di fare alcune cose cercando un modo per farlo all'interno di questo regole porta sui nostri pc un os che potra' sempre migliorare....

Per tornare alle proposte, soprattutto a quella del 3d OT preconfezionato nel quale andare a buttare tutti i discorsi OT tranne quelli considerati importanti, mi sembra poco fattibile come cosa. Primis fra tutto il fatto che ogni persona che apre un OT, a meno che non sia proprio convinta, pensa che il suo OT possa essere importante anche per la comunita'. Quindi questo non andra' mai ad aggiungere a quel 3d, ma ne aprira' sempre un nuovo. D'altra parte, chi scrive nell'OT unificato potrebbe (nel caso di discussioni un po' lunghe) stufarsi di dover postare in un "pastone" di OT: questo lo porterebbe ad aprire un'altro 3d nel quale si parli solo dell'OT a cui lui e' interessato.

Spero di aver interpretato bene le proposte e le idee, e di non aver offeso nessuno. Tutto questo IMHO

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per tornare alle proposte, soprattutto a quella del 3d OT preconfezionato nel quale andare a buttare tutti i discorsi OT tranne quelli considerati importanti, mi sembra poco fattibile come cosa. Primis fra tutto il fatto che ogni persona che apre un OT, a meno che non sia proprio convinta, pensa che il suo OT possa essere importante anche per la comunita'. Quindi questo non andra' mai ad aggiungere a quel 3d, ma ne aprira' sempre un nuovo. D'altra parte, chi scrive nell'OT unificato potrebbe (nel caso di discussioni un po' lunghe) stufarsi di dover postare in un "pastone" di OT: questo lo porterebbe ad aprire un'altro 3d nel quale si parli solo dell'OT a cui lui e' interessato.
> 
> 

 

Su questo concordo. Un unico thread OT è ingestibile e confusionario.

----------

## lavish

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *mouser wrote:*   
> 
> *
> 
>  
> ...

 

Idem

----------

## exebeje

per mouser:

è infatti proprio con le regole che _ci sono_ che seondo me va portata avanti la baracca, perchè è chiaro che di regole ce ne vogliono, ma quello che mi lascia un po' perplesso sono le "regole per educare", quelle "nuove" regole che ad un certo punto sembra si rendano necessarie per "mantenere la qualità", e scusate le troppe "" ma qui si parla di tante cose.

Insomma in termini pratici credo che le cose possano davvero cambiare solo con le sottosezioni del forum italiano, con una bella sezione chiamata OT o Off The Wall che mi piace, e nel frattempo continuare a confrontarsi con lo stesso modo disponibile e amichevole di sempre sia il massimo che si possa fare.

Chiudere i cloni ed eventualmente rimandare alle discussioni già presenti nel forum mi sembra inoltre una "policy" più che sufficente e corretta nei confronti di tutti, anche di chi sbaglia col suo primo post e magari non ha letto le faq. 

Se poi uno lo fa per.... diciamo....più di tre volte, bè allora lo si mena!

 :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *exebeje wrote:*   

> è infatti proprio con le regole che _ci sono_ che seondo me va portata avanti la baracca, perchè è chiaro che di regole ce ne vogliono, ma quello che mi lascia un po' perplesso sono le "regole per educare", quelle "nuove" regole che ad un certo punto sembra si rendano necessarie per "mantenere la qualità", e scusate le troppe "" ma qui si parla di tante cose.

 

Le "regole che ci sono" le ho appena modificate. Modifiche leggere che giá venivano applicate infatti i testi sono precedenti questo thread, il dettaglio delle modifche é disponibile qui.

Va detto che non le abbiamo mai applicate pesantemente, perché altrimenti solo con la 2 e la 3 avremmo chiuso il 70% dei post.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *exebeje wrote:*   

> ahah sembra proprio che hai ragione fedeli! 
> 
> Ma mi devo chiarire, perchè dimetico sempre che quando fai  vedere due possibilità entrambe "già scritte" raramente si capisce che forse ne stai suggerendo una terza.
> 
> Che la qualità venga soppiantata dalle regole non è un buon motivo per andare avanti secondo me, come non lo è sperare che i sogni restino sogni!
> ...

 

maieutica?

A parte le considerazioni filosofiche penso che cercare una soluzione diversa sia necessario....

Mi permetto di fare un microriassuno di quanto ho capito della discussione portata avanti fino ad ora:

-Abbiamo stabilito che ci sono troppi OT in rapporto al numero totale di post, che questi OT sono generati da uno scorretto utilizzo delle funzioni di ricerca, di una mancata presa di coscienza delle regole guida e di una sana e comprensibile (ma non sempre tollerabile) attitudine al cazzeggio

-Abbiamo affermato che l'applicazione zelante delle regole guida rischia di essere eccessiva e causare il problema opposto (ovvero trasformare il forum gentoo, famoso per la sua "umanità" in un qualsiasi helpdesk dove i nubbi non sono tollerati)

-Siamo convinti che una "blanda" educazione degli utenti sia inefficace visto il numero crescente di nuovi utenti e vista la scarsa possibilità di penetrazione di tali consigli verso utenti "distratti" che sono la maggioranza di coloro che creano topic OT

-Siamo daccordo che aspettare i subforum non è praticabile

Mi sembra che l'unica strada percorribile sia quella delle soluzioni alternative.

Dobbiamo anche e soprattutto focalizzare bene l'obiettivo, ovvero se la priorità sia ridurre il numero totale di post OT o semplicemente i topic OT (ovvero "pulire" la pagina del forum dei topic inutili)

Mi sembra che per ora l'orientamento generico sia per la seconda (altrimenti non si spega come i subforum potrebbero ridurre il numero degli OT)

Io do la mia personale proposta sulla linea che terrei io se il forum fosse mio:

-Le discussioni OT su temi interessanti (ovviamente non completamente OT, ovvero che trattino quantomeno di informatica o di argomenti affini... se non proprio di linux) potrebbero essere tollerati

-Gli OT di carattere personale, a meno che non riguardino interazioni di membri del forum col forum stesso o altri membri del forum (ovvero di interesse per tutti i membri del forum) dovrebbero essere bloccate sul nascere (questa regola però salvaguarderebbe i topic che parlano di nuovi moderatori, vecchi che se ne vanno, complimenti e auguri vari... ovvero tutti quei topic che creano comunità)

-Gli OT su configurazioni e consigli vari dovrebbero essere bloccati ove esista già un'altro topic (aperto) che parli di tale argomento. In questo modo si incoraggerebbe gli utenti ad utilizzare un topic simile anche se inizialmente parlava d'altro (ovvero se c'è un post dal titolo "problemi driver ati con xorg 6.8" si potrebbe incanalare tutte le discussioni sui problemi di tale driver lì). 

Questa regola potrebbe creare problemi se più di una discussione (su argomenti diversi) venisse spostata su più topic, potrebbe essere davvero utile solo con alcuni topic OT

Un completamento di questa regola però potrebbe dare fortemente una mano (ma potrebbe essere un po' nazista come soluzione)

-Gli OT su configurazioni dichiaratamente superflui, ovvero che contengono domande notoriamente già risolte o la cui risoluzione sia banale o dipendente solo dalla lettura della documentazione e delle pagine man, vengono bloccati con un avviso a consultare la documentazione, leggere le pagine man, oppure consultare google perchè la risoluzione è banale e/o notoriamente già vista e possibile ("notoriamente" indica che la conoscenza di tale soluzione è posseduta dall'utente medio di linux). 

Una ulteriore delicatezza potrebbe evitare di ridurre questa regola ad un semplice "rtfm", ovvero un invito a contattare tramite pm una lista di utenti che periodicamente si rendono disponibili per risolvere i problemi banali----> sarebbe utile creare una lista di utenti simile....

Tale lista potrebbe contenere il nick dell'utente disponibile e le sue eventuali competenze in modo da dividere il carico di lavoro in modo equo

Secondo me è un azzardo, ma forse potrebbe funzionare.... io proverei con una lista di "testing" per vedere che succede... inoltre è molto opensource come idea   :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *exebeje wrote:*   

> Chiudere i cloni ed eventualmente rimandare alle discussioni già presenti nel forum mi sembra inoltre una "policy" più che sufficente e corretta nei confronti di tutti, anche di chi sbaglia col suo primo post e magari non ha letto le faq. 
> 
> Se poi uno lo fa per.... diciamo....più di tre volte, bè allora lo si mena!
> 
> 

 

Quoto.

Inoltre diciamo che l'idea di una risposta preconfezionata era anche questa uno evita di essere preso per deficiente (cioè di ricevere n ammonizioni) e quindi pensa prima di postare.

Inoltre credo che quello che c'era da dire grosso modo s'è detto, diciamo che l'unica cosa da fare è pensare prima di postare, e poi in fondo secondo me com'è moderato ora il forum va bene.

Per quanta riguarda l'utilizzo di altri forum non ufficiali personalmente sono contrario, trovo scomodo infatti seguire troppi forum, e controproducente inviare messaggi in forum con minore visibilità.

Contrario anche a :

*) Un unico post OT, troppo incasinato (secondo me una regola importante è un post per ogni argomento)

*) Cancellare del tutto le discussioni.

----------

## gutter

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *) Cancellare del tutto le discussioni.

 

Concordo. Questa comunque è la linea di pensiero tenuta attualmente.

----------

## mouser

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *xoen wrote:*   
> 
> *) Cancellare del tutto le discussioni. 
> 
> Concordo. Questa comunque è la linea di pensiero tenuta attualmente.

 

Non so se ho interpretato male la tua frase, gutter, ma non mi sembra che la linea di pensiero attuale sia quella di chiudere tutte le discussioni!

Se ho mal interpretato la frase, chiedo venia

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non so se ho interpretato male la tua frase, gutter, ma non mi sembra che la linea di pensiero attuale sia quella di chiudere tutte le discussioni!
> 
> Se ho mal interpretato la frase, chiedo venia
> ...

 

Diciamo che io non mi sono espresso benissimo e tu di conseguenza non hai capito  :Wink: 

Quello che volevo dire è che attualmente i post ritenuti OT non vengolo cancellati ma chiusi. Cancellare tali post avrebbe il sapore della censura e non mi sembra giusto.

----------

## xoen

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*    *xoen wrote:*   
> 
> *) Cancellare del tutto le discussioni. 
> 
> Concordo. Questa comunque è la linea di pensiero tenuta attualmente. 
> ...

 

Credo proprio volesse quotare questo  :Smile:  :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Contrario anche a :
> 
> *) Un unico post OT, troppo incasinato (secondo me una regola importante è un post per ogni argomento)
> ...

 

Dai, comunque si capiva  :Smile: !

----------

## gutter

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dai, comunque si capiva !

 

Abbiamo comunque fatto maggiore chiarezza spiegando meglio il mio punto di vista.

Comunque si intendevo proprio quotare la tua opinione  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *xoen wrote:*   
> 
> Dai, comunque si capiva ! 
> 
> Abbiamo comunque fatto maggiore chiarezza spiegando meglio il mio punto di vista.
> ...

 

OK, capito, chiedo venia  :Embarassed:  !

Sono pienamente d'accordo anch'io con quanto scritto da xoen.

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> -Abbiamo stabilito che ci sono troppi OT in rapporto al numero totale di post, che questi OT sono generati da uno scorretto utilizzo delle funzioni di ricerca, di una mancata presa di coscienza delle regole guida e di una sana e comprensibile (ma non sempre tollerabile) attitudine al cazzeggio

 

Lo scorretto uso delle funzioni di ricerca non genera OT ma IT ridondanti.

 *Quote:*   

> -Abbiamo affermato che l'applicazione zelante delle regole guida rischia di essere eccessiva e causare il problema opposto (ovvero trasformare il forum gentoo, famoso per la sua "umanità" in un qualsiasi helpdesk dove i nubbi non sono tollerati)
> 
> -Siamo convinti che una "blanda" educazione degli utenti sia inefficace visto il numero crescente di nuovi utenti e vista la scarsa possibilità di penetrazione di tali consigli verso utenti "distratti" che sono la maggioranza di coloro che creano topic OT
> 
> -Siamo daccordo che aspettare i subforum non è praticabile

 

Certo, tra 'blanda' e 'zelante' ce ne passa  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Dobbiamo anche e soprattutto focalizzare bene l'obiettivo, ovvero se la priorità sia ridurre il numero totale di post OT o semplicemente i topic OT (ovvero "pulire" la pagina del forum dei topic inutili)
> 
> Mi sembra che per ora l'orientamento generico sia per la seconda (altrimenti non si spega come i subforum potrebbero ridurre il numero degli OT)

 

I "post ot" non sono mai entrati nella discussione per un motivo molto semplice: l'unica possibilitá é cancellarli.

Si parlava dei thread OT, poi se qualcuno scazza un thread di problemi perché deve chiaccherare dei risultati calcistici é uno *****

 *Quote:*   

> -Le discussioni OT su temi interessanti (ovviamente non completamente OT, ovvero che trattino quantomeno di informatica o di argomenti affini... se non proprio di linux) potrebbero essere tollerati
> 
> -Gli OT di carattere personale, a meno che non riguardino interazioni di membri del forum col forum stesso o altri membri del forum (ovvero di interesse per tutti i membri del forum) dovrebbero essere bloccate sul nascere (questa regola però salvaguarderebbe i topic che parlano di nuovi moderatori, vecchi che se ne vanno, complimenti e auguri vari... ovvero tutti quei topic che creano comunità)

 

Ricorda che queste sono tutte eventualitá puramente soggettive.

 *Quote:*   

> -Gli OT su configurazioni e consigli vari dovrebbero essere bloccati ove esista già un'altro topic (aperto) che parli di tale argomento. In questo modo si incoraggerebbe gli utenti ad utilizzare un topic simile anche se inizialmente parlava d'altro (ovvero se c'è un post dal titolo "problemi driver ati con xorg 6.8" si potrebbe incanalare tutte le discussioni sui problemi di tale driver lì). 
> 
> Questa regola potrebbe creare problemi se più di una discussione (su argomenti diversi) venisse spostata su più topic, potrebbe essere davvero utile solo con alcuni topic OT
> 
> Un completamento di questa regola però potrebbe dare fortemente una mano (ma potrebbe essere un po' nazista come soluzione)

 

Non ho capito nulla di quello che hai detto ma mi fido sulla nazisticitá ed eliminiamo a monte la cosa.

 *Quote:*   

> Una ulteriore delicatezza potrebbe evitare di ridurre questa regola ad un semplice "rtfm", ovvero un invito a contattare tramite pm una lista di utenti che periodicamente si rendono disponibili per risolvere i problemi banali----> sarebbe utile creare una lista di utenti simile....
> 
> Tale lista potrebbe contenere il nick dell'utente disponibile e le sue eventuali competenze in modo da dividere il carico di lavoro in modo equo
> 
> Secondo me è un azzardo, ma forse potrebbe funzionare.... io proverei con una lista di "testing" per vedere che succede... inoltre è molto opensource come idea  

 

IMHO é assolutamente contro lo spirito di un forum... peraltro gli eventuali post risolutivi non sarebbero neanche "condivisi con i posteri"

E'solo una mia impressione o siamo passati dal tentativo di limitare gli OT con consigli vari all'istituzione di ronde armate di manganello per il mantenimento dell'ordine e della disciplina?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ricorda che queste sono tutte eventualitá puramente soggettive.

 

Come tutto del resto

 *Quote:*   

> E'solo una mia impressione o siamo passati dal tentativo di limitare gli OT con consigli vari all'istituzione di ronde armate di manganello per il mantenimento dell'ordine e della disciplina?

 

No! Siccome una cosa del genere non può essermi uscita di bocca nemmeno per sbaglio penso che tu abbia frainteso quello che volevo dire... (a me pareva di aver detto l'opposto...)

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> No! Siccome una cosa del genere non può essermi uscita di bocca nemmeno per sbaglio penso che tu abbia frainteso quello che volevo dire... (a me pareva di aver detto l'opposto...)

 

Non dicevo a te ma più che altro mi é sembrato di registrare una guerra completa ai post OT e e chi posta domande "futili" dimenticando che ci sono varie tipologie di persone che postano nel forum.... i recidivi, i nuovi e gli "ignoranti inconsapevoli".

Ora, se con i primi potrebbe anche starci la guerra totale cerchiamo di non spaventare gli appartenenti alle altre due categorie tempestandoli di critiche al primo errore. Ricordiamo che anche una critica in buona fede, se fatta con il tono sbagliato, potrebbe essere dannosa e dare l'impressione di un forum elitario  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  Ricordiamo che anche una critica in buona fede, se fatta con il tono sbagliato, potrebbe essere dannosa e dare l'impressione di un forum elitario 

 

Che è quello che si deve esattamente evitare.

----------

## Benve

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanta riguarda l'utilizzo di altri forum non ufficiali personalmente sono contrario, trovo scomodo infatti seguire troppi forum, e controproducente inviare messaggi in forum con minore visibilità.
> 
> 

 

In effetti i problemi sono questi, ma non credo siano così gravi.

I post giornalieli attuali sono tantissimi e tutti i forum avrebbero la loro attività.

Anche logicamente è più giusto dividere il forum tecnico da quello di comunità (moltissime discussioni presenti nel forum andrebbero in gechi.it).

Per me questo risolverebbe il problema, aspettanto i subforum (ma ricordiamoci che non sappiamo se arriveranno e quanti saranno per l'italia)

Ovviamente è una soluzione di ripiego.

----------

## xchris

chiedo scusa per aver generato sto casino!

riflette cmq la voglia di molti di noi di maggior pulizia. (nn dico disciplina perche' mi sembra un po' nazi)

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> chiedo scusa per aver generato sto casino!
> 
> riflette cmq la voglia di molti di noi di maggior pulizia. (nn dico disciplina perche' mi sembra un po' nazi)

 

Non devi scusarti... l'interesse dimostrato sull'argomento dimostra che hai fatto benissimo e, personalmente c'era bisogno di chiarimenti.

Tra l'altro segnalo quest'altro thread dove vorrei riuscire a stabile in linea di massima cosa é da ritenersi OT per il forum Italiano e cosa no.

La soggettività della cosa a volte fa brutti scherzi e noi moderatori vorremmo riuscire ad evitarli il più possibile...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> chiedo scusa per aver generato sto casino!

 

Non mi pare un casiono. Mi pare che la discussione sia molto civile senza flame e che (speriamo) porti a una soluzione

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non mi pare un casiono. Mi pare che la discussione sia molto civile senza flame e che (speriamo) porti a una soluzione

 

Quoto in pieno.

----------

## comio

(ho postato nell'altro topic... se volete posso/potete cancellaro)

cerco normalmente di rimanere fuori da queste conversazioni "filosofiche".

Ma voglio dire la mia (quindi tutto IMHO).

Secondo me, il forum è vivo perché ci sono anche gli OT. Altrimenti tanto vale usare i vari forum di debian... sempre di linux si parla, e le ml di gentoo...

Quindi, ok agli OT.

Ma la virtù è nel mezzo. Troppo stroppia...

L'unica cosa che chiedo, che mi pare realizzabile, è una autodisciplina "conservativa". Iniziamo a dare dei titoli sensati ed eventualmente mettere subito [OT] se si hanno dei dubbi.

Capita spesso che i titoli siano "poco attraenti" per la loro scarsa descrizione.

Quindi il mio pensiero non è OT o non OT (non abbiamo i sub... quindi pazienza), ma avere dei titoli sensati... Per esempio:

```

Conf Rete: ip non assegnato

[OT]Desktop: miglior set icone

```

Fatto questo, il forum diventa un minimo leggibile anche a colpo d'occhio.

Poi, per quanto riguarda la politica repressiva, credo che l'andazzo attuale sia buono. Stop ai doppioni, [OT] messo dai moderatori, ...

L'unica cosa, se qualcuno sbaglia a googlelare, o non lo ha proprio fatto, si dovrebbe beccare la solita tirata d'orecchie con però qualche suggerimento per le chiavi di ricerca.

Ovviamente questo è un mio pensiero... quindi non pretendo che venga condiviso.

----------

## xchris

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma la virtù è nel mezzo. Troppo stroppia...
> 
> L'unica cosa che chiedo, che mi pare realizzabile, è una autodisciplina "conservativa". Iniziamo a dare dei titoli sensati ed eventualmente mettere subito [OT] se si hanno dei dubbi.
> ...

 

concordo

in teoria i TAG servivano per quello.

Ma se guardi bene anche molti anziani del forum non li usano   :Rolling Eyes: 

Il che mi fa pensare che la strada giusta non sia proprio praticabile (quella del mezzo)

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

I tag rubano spazio al titolo, sono scomodi.

----------

## federico

 *xchris wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   
> 
> Ma la virtù è nel mezzo. Troppo stroppia...
> 
> L'unica cosa che chiedo, che mi pare realizzabile, è una autodisciplina "conservativa". Iniziamo a dare dei titoli sensati ed eventualmente mettere subito [OT] se si hanno dei dubbi.
> ...

 

Piu' che altro se uno ha il dubbio che il suo post sia OT probabilmente e' tale (spesso a uno gli viene il dubbio quando sa che il post e' probabilmente ot) e farebbe prima a non postarlo...

----------

## mouser

Secondo me l'utilizzo dei TAG, anche se ne condivido l'utilizzo, puo' essere interpretata in due modi diversi:

1) Chi li vede come una limitazione (anche se non capisco il perche', visto che non c'e' nessun obbligo nell'utilizzo, ma solo un consiglio)

2) Chi li vede come una base per organizzare un po' le cose.

Io, personalmente, mi trovo nel secondo gruppo (anche perche' non capisco il rifiuto di una schematizzazione "arrangiata" con i tag, e la piena fiducia nei subforums: il primo mi sembra un tentativo di riprodurre l'altro (visto che non disponibile).

Capisco anche, pero', che a molte persone avere una lista dei TAG potrebbe andare stretto, come un utente junior (magari anche di gentoo), potrebbe avere difficolta' nella scelta dei tag giusti. Questa cosa puo' essere risolta (credo) aiutando gli utenti ad identificare per bene il problema, cosi' che poi l'utente stesso sia in gradi di dire: "Ok, edito il primo post, e all'inizio di quello che avevo scritto ci aggiungo [CONF][NET]".

Tutto questo ovviamente IMHO ed apertissimo a critiche

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

Secondo me è di *vitale importanza* come ha detto Comio dare un titolo esplicativo ai topic...

Poi IMHO i TAG aiutano a classificare mentalmente i vari topic, ma ripeto, la cosa principale è che il titolo sia esplicativo.

----------

## mouser

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Secondo me è di *vitale importanza* come ha detto Comio dare un titolo esplicativo ai topic...
> 
> Poi IMHO i TAG aiutano a classificare mentalmente i vari topic, ma ripeto, la cosa principale è che il titolo sia esplicativo.

 

Hai pienamente ragione xoen, ma come sarebbe se quando devi cercare aiuti sulla configurazione di un software, inizi la query di ricerca con [CONF] nel forum italiano, in modo che ti estrae tutti i 3d di configurazione, dopodiche' inserisci il nome del software di tuo interesse?

Secondo me... troppo comodo  :Laughing: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *xoen wrote:*   Secondo me è di *vitale importanza* come ha detto Comio dare un titolo esplicativo ai topic...
> 
> Poi IMHO i TAG aiutano a classificare mentalmente i vari topic, ma ripeto, la cosa principale è che il titolo sia esplicativo. 
> 
> Hai pienamente ragione xoen, ma come sarebbe se quando devi cercare aiuti sulla configurazione di un software, inizi la query di ricerca con [CONF] nel forum italiano, in modo che ti estrae tutti i 3d di configurazione, dopodiche' inserisci il nome del software di tuo interesse?
> ...

 

Tanto vale implemetare la pila semantic-web  :Smile:  per la felicità di jccq...

ciao

----------

## mouser

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tanto vale implemetare la pila semantic-web  per la felicità di jccq...
> 
> 

 

Scusa, comio, ma dal profondo della mia ignoranza ti chiedo lumi.

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   
> 
> Tanto vale implemetare la pila semantic-web  per la felicità di jccq...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Per farla semplice, unisci ai contenuti anche delle relazioni usando delle ontologie.

Non sono un esperto, quindi ti rimando qui: 

http://semanticweb.org/index_old.html

e qui:

http://www.wup.it/article.php?sid=6096

ciao

----------

## neon

Scusate ma da rimbambito quale sono non capisco quale sia la discussione sugli OT in forum questa o quella?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Scusate ma da rimbambito quale sono non capisco quale sia la discussione sugli OT in forum questa o quella?

 

Questa piu' che altro serve per trovare una soluzione agli OT. L'altra si sta discutendo cosa sia OT o meno

----------

## mouser

Questo 3d ed quest'altro sono un classico esempio di dipendenza circolare.

Insomma, sono due 3d diversi, che trattano 2 argomenti diversi: qui stiamo cercando di trovare una soluzione per avere meno persone che aprono OT, nell'altra stiamo cercando di dare una definizione di cosa' e' OT e cosa e' IT.

Insomma, si sviluppano in maniera autonoma, ma l'una e' dipendenza dell'altra...

Spero di essere stato chiaro

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

[edit]

@fedeliallalinea: io devo capire... ma tu, invece di avere la tastiera, hai una presina dietro la nuca tipo matrics e un interprete su gentoo che scrive quello che pensi?? arrivi sempre prima di chiunque altro  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## neon

Ah ok, ovviamente ho incasinato tutto e ho scritto tutto di la'  :Laughing:  Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Non dicevo a te ma più che altro mi é sembrato di registrare una guerra completa ai post OT e e chi posta domande "futili" dimenticando che ci sono varie tipologie di persone che postano nel forum.... i recidivi, i nuovi e gli "ignoranti inconsapevoli".
> 
> Ora, se con i primi potrebbe anche starci la guerra totale cerchiamo di non spaventare gli appartenenti alle altre due categorie tempestandoli di critiche al primo errore. Ricordiamo che anche una critica in buona fede, se fatta con il tono sbagliato, potrebbe essere dannosa e dare l'impressione di un forum elitario 

 

Mi autocito per evidenziare che quello che intendevo si é verificato in questo post.

Si chiama "eccesso di zelo".

----------

